# Problems with AUX plug in.



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I use my aux plug all the time with my iphone5 an I have no noise what so ever... Have u checked to make sure nothing got down inside ur aux port?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are you using a phone case that won't let you plug all the way into the phone? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I have, it's a little wiggly but I don't think that would be the problem. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Are you using a phone case that won't let you plug all the way into the phone?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have an otterbox on my iphone 5 and my girlfriend has an iphone 4 with no case and it does the same thing as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I have an otterbox on my iphone 5 and my girlfriend has an iphone 4 with no case and it does the same thing as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Currently have a 4s and a 5s slated to get here today. My 4s is all over the place on what it does and doesn't like with MyLink. I had otter box on it a while back and it didn't like the aux cord. I ended up finding one that had a more narrow plug but abandoned it. Same issues with otter box 3GS. My nephew had better lunch with his droid and beats by Dre headphones cord. I haven't tried the headphones cord from my Bose headphones now that I think about it. May try that when the phone comes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I just didn't understand why I was getting a lot of static I thought it was the cord at first but I bought a new one and still got the same problem. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

About to try 3gs 4s and 5s in a little bit, my music is taking forever to come from the cloud for the 5s.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trevor_geiger, 

By chance, are you charging your mobile device during this time? This can cause there to be background noise. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> trevor_geiger,
> 
> By chance, are you charging your mobile device during this time? This can cause there to be background noise.
> 
> ...


No I am not. I rarely charge my phone in my car. I do have a USB drive plugged in the USB spot but I don't think that as anything to do with it either. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trevor_geiger, 

I wanted to make sure because I know that can cause background noise to come through the speakers. Have you been able to speak to our infotainment team? I can reach out as well and see what other factors can cause this static. Infotainment can be reached at 855-478-7767. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as I could determine before I put my Bluetooth A2DP in, the AUX port is designed for text only applications such as books on tape. It has a very limited frequency response and simply isn't well suited for music playback. Also, if you plug into both the AUX and the USB ports there may not be enough power to the USB port so you'll get odd issues there as well. The AUX and USB plug into the same port on the radio/PDIM.

If your device is also charging from the car, either via the USB or the 12V power adapter you will get alternator whine feedback through the AUX port.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> trevor_geiger,
> 
> I wanted to make sure because I know that can cause background noise to come through the speakers. Have you been able to speak to our infotainment team? I can reach out as well and see what other factors can cause this static. Infotainment can be reached at 855-478-7767.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Erica, I have not even thought about calling them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

No problem. We can even call them for you if you want. Just send us a private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

